# Pfizer bringing out new drug, Tiagra



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Pfizer today is launching new Tiagra extended release capsules. Tiagra is an active metabolite of Viagra and has hired Tiger Woods as its celebrity endorsement. Commercials will start airing the week of Christmas.

A Pfizer spokesman said, "We are pleased to come out with a new drug called Tiagra. Scientific data has proven its efficacy and shown that it "works for the first 18 holes"

common side effect are: 9iron to the car, scratches to the face, and a substancial loss of money.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Heres another:

A couple were on their honeymoon, lying in bed, about ready to consummate
their marriage, when the new bride says to the husband, "I have a confession
to make, I'm not a virgin."

The husband replies, "That's no big thing in this day and age."

The wife continues, "Yeah, I've been with one other guy."

"Oh yeah? Who was the guy?"

"Tiger Woods."

"Tiger Woods the golfer?"

"Yeah."

"Well he's rich, famous and handsome. I can see why you went to bed with him."

The husband and wife then make passionate love. When they get done, the
husband gets up and walks to the telephone.

"What are you doing?" says the wife.
The husband says, "I'm hungry. I was going to call room service and get some
food."

"Tiger wouldn't do that."

"Oh yeah? What would Tiger do?"

"He'd come back to bed and do it a second time."

The husband puts down the phone and goes back to bed to make love with his
wife a second time. When they finish, he gets up and goes over to the phone.

"What are you doing?" she says.

The husband says, "I'm still hungry so I was going to get room service to get
some food."

"Tiger wouldn't do that."

"Oh yeah? What would Tiger do?"

"He'd come back to bed and do it one more time."

The guy slams down the phone and goes back to bed and makes love to his wife
one more time. When they finish he's tired and beat. He drags himself over to
the phone and starts to dial.

The wife asks, "Are you calling room service?"

"No! I'm calling Tiger Woods to find out what's par for this hole!"


----------

